# It's Complete!!!!! - Final Stage



## jlyoncc1 (May 26, 2008)

After many long hours, my outdoor enclosure is complete minus a bit of landscaping. Most of them still come in at night because of cooler temps yet, but they are sure enjoying the outdoors!

Exterior Views









The 4 large pens will be for me to rotate my sulcatas for grazing.








The right hand pen is for my boxies the 2 left pens are for Russians.




The left are for my little sulcata "Squirt" and my Leopard "Dove". The larger is for my Russians.





Thanks for looking!


----------



## Isa (May 26, 2008)

Your torts are very lucky! 

You outdoor enclosure is amazing.

It is easy to see that you put a lot of time into it  Congrats!

Isa


----------



## Jacqui (May 26, 2008)

One of the better enclosures I have ever saw. You and you major helper(s) need to give yourselves some major back pats.

I hope you do a step by step write up on it for others to learn things. Pictures are great, but some folks do better with reading and pictures rather than pictures. Also I always like details like I used this size nails, this type and size of lumber, ect..,

Really love how you made such fantastic usage of the support poles!


----------



## JustAnja (May 26, 2008)

Wholly smoke Dee that is fabulous! You guys did such a great job on that. Any tort would be damn lucky to live there thats for sure. Heck I would live there!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Isa, Jacqui and Anja! I am really proud of it and hearing your compliments feels great! Jacqui the supports also allow us to add another layer of 2" x 12". Will put this in when the sulcatas start to be able to climb. For now, just using corners for hides and I am going to have a flower pot garden. My hubby put a shelf around the entire enclosure for plants. Usually, I cannot have a garden due to the high deer population. They won't get it this time!


----------



## Jacqui (May 26, 2008)

Dee don't forget you can also now do a hanging garden with all those wonderful support beams. 

I love that the mesh is big enough that the butterflies can come in and enjoy the new oasis you have created.


----------



## Tortobox (May 26, 2008)

Very beautiful outdoor enclosure you have...the torts must be very happy..perfect!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 26, 2008)

What a beautiful addition to your yard, and a wonderful home for the tortoises! A lot of hard work...but it turned out great!

Yvonne


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks tortobox and Yvonne! Jacqui, I did plant a Butterfly Bush in there. Plus, I figured I could hang some flowers like you suggested. Of course, I was thinking of things that would be tort friendly. Can't wait till I can go out to pick fresh veggies!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (May 26, 2008)

Wow!!! That looks sooo... awsome!!! Your torts are so lucky! You can build one for my sulcata anytime you want 

__________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## cvalda (May 26, 2008)

WOWSA THAT IS STUPENDOUS! Come do one for me now???


----------



## terryo (May 26, 2008)

That is absolutely ......no words.....I can't get over it. What a lot of work .....I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Josh (May 27, 2008)

that looks incredible! did you start off with drawings or just wing it?
is that the door on the right in the top photo?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Yes Josh, those are the doors. We started with plans and altered them as we went along and came up with better ideas. I love how he made the slide brackets so that I can rearrange enclosures by moving 2x12's and sliding them into different brackets or make them higher as I need them. My hubby is really good at building so I am really lucky!


----------



## tortoise_dude (May 27, 2008)

Wow! How amazing!!  Very nice work, the landscaping is fab.


----------



## hystrix (May 27, 2008)

Wow.
Your enclosure is absolutely amazing, Dee. I really like the huge hides made with tree trunks. Please post pics again once you put flowers. It's going to look wonderful, I can't wait to see it.

Em


----------



## Crazy1 (May 27, 2008)

Dee, you and your husband did a wonderful job on the enclosure. Squirts new outside home looks great, as do the rest of the pens. And a flower pot and hanging garden as a plus. Wow. You will have to post pics once you have all your plants in and growing. It will be a beautiful place for sure. A true tortopia.


----------



## susan (May 27, 2008)

Woohoo that is one bitchen reptile apartment complex!!! You guys are super awesome!! I am in total awe!!!


----------



## tortoise_dude (May 27, 2008)

I have an image of your torts on MTV cribs 

"HEY MTV, WELCOME TO MY CRIB!"


----------



## Jentortmom (May 28, 2008)

Dee, the enclosure turned out great!!! I love it, I am gonna have to save these pics for when I move and build new enclosures. Fabulous!!!


----------



## RTfanatic (May 28, 2008)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## chosen2030 (Jun 4, 2008)

Holy Crap that's cool!


----------



## chosen2030 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dee. Quick question. You seem to live in a heavily wooded area so you probably made them yourself, but in case you didn't, where did you get the large hollowed out tree stumps from? I really like the idea of using them as a natural looking hide.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Frank, I am lucky enough to have a friend that is a tree guy. I told him to keep his eyes open for me for hollow logs. So, he grabbed some for me and then we cut them in half with a chain saw and used the claw of a hammer and wire brush to get away any rotten stuff. I bet if you contacted a tree service in your area you could probably get some free ones. All my torts and turts like them and I do like the natural look.


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 6, 2008)

that is truely amazing stuff. i give you mad props. i love the fencing everywhere for protection. that is always my main concern with keep tortoises outside with the animals and birds. what is your plan when your sulcatas get really big and outgrow that entire enclosure? do you have more land to work on? please send some more pics when you get a chance. 

thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Lil' Tortie (Jun 6, 2008)

Amazing! I might need something like that in the future. I have 26 baby torts all together and trying to adopt some of them out or sell them. TOO MANY KIDS!!! By the way, if anyone need a tort or torts, please let me know, open to negotiation. Please take them home!!! 

LT


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, I figure eventually I will remove the smaller pens and open the entire thing for the sulcatas. We do have more land that we can use but hope that within the next 10 years to move to an even larger acreage home. But I think I can get quite a while out of this pen. At least I hope I can! Thank you for your comments I appreciate them!


----------



## Lil' Tortie (Jun 6, 2008)

Just wondering, when you move out to your larger place, can I take over the abandoned area? 



jlyoncc1 said:


> Well, I figure eventually I will remove the smaller pens and open the entire thing for the sulcatas. We do have more land that we can use but hope that within the next 10 years to move to an even larger acreage home. But I think I can get quite a while out of this pen. At least I hope I can! Thank you for your comments I appreciate them!


----------



## Super_Snapper (Jun 7, 2008)

You, sir, are a king or tortoises! That setup is most impressive.


----------



## chelonologist (Jun 11, 2008)

that is SERIOUS dedication. impressive!


----------



## tortoiseguru44 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats the awsomest enclosure in the world!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 28, 2008)

That is sooo beautiful...looks like something you would see in a good zoo. 
SHEESH! I love it...


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Meg! It was a lot of work but well worth it. I can't wait until the warmer weather so they can go back out!


----------



## BigBiscuit (Dec 29, 2008)

That's incredible.


----------



## jpeck425 (Dec 29, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful habitat, Dee! I love how you worked the barriers and the diversity of it all. Now you've got my wheels spinning to expand my own habitats(wife permitting, lol)! Looking forward to seeing future pics as your garden and plants are added. Now you need a nice little sitting area next to it so you can sit back and enjoy all of your hard work 

Be well and thanks for sharing


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you Jeff and Big! Ususally Jeff, we find ourselves sitting in the enclosure on the corner brackets watching everyone. So pretty regularly you will find 7 of us spread throughout! LOL


----------



## fel1958 (Mar 7, 2009)

oh my god,,,this is great!!!!!!!!!!!!im gona do it this spring.thanx for the photos


----------



## sakkakth (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow, I think that's better than my apartment! I wanna live there, hehe


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you! Can't wait to get them back out there real soon!


----------

